# VTF-15H or PC12-NSD



## moe69r (Dec 3, 2010)

After reading a lot on these forums, I found SVS and HSU were recommended by a lot of people. I don't know much,:dontknow: so I contacted each of them. They looked at my floor plan each told me the sub. to go with.
I have about 3,000 cubic and one open wall.
Which do you guys prefer? And maybe why, especially if you own one of them!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

moe69r said:


> After reading a lot on these forums, I found SVS and HSU were recommended by a lot of people. I don't know much,:dontknow: so I contacted each of them. They looked at my floor plan each told me the sub. to go with.
> I have about 3,000 cubic and one open wall.
> Which do you guys prefer? And maybe why , especially if you own one of them!


I would go with the HSU. That particular Model was just Released, but HSU as with SVS has a sterling reputation and the HSU is being sold at a substantial "Introductory Discount" Moreover, it uses a 15" Woofer so it should go a little lower and play at bit louder as the SVS uses a 12" Woofer. Both are great Subwoofers and there is no wrong decision between the two.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Although the HSU looks like a good sub, I really don't think it's the world beater it's made out to be. It looks like a high fs pro driver tuned low via ports... it probably doesn't do the really low stuff all that much better than the PC12-NSD, although it probably has a lot more upper bass punch. I await some real measurements of it.

Sorry I can't really contribute to the thread. Both should be fine choices. I'd probably lean towards the HSU but it would still be a blind decision influenced by hype.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I think both companys make good subs, i've heard alot more about SVS then HSU but they seem to have an edge on there pricing at least. If i had a choice between the 2 i'd probly choose the HSU.:T


----------



## moe69r (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for your input guys. In case someone else stumbles across my thread, here is a link to another thread here that was helpful to me.http://72.9.159.100/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1289233


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Good luck with the eD. If that is what was decided. . Nice choice, but from reading that Thread, the new HSU is something special indeed. Dr. Hsu is an amazing Designer.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## moe69r (Dec 3, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Good luck with the eD. If that is what was decided. . Nice choice, but from reading that Thread, the new HSU is something special indeed. Dr. Hsu is an amazing Designer.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I do believe I am going with hsu. Based on the spec's and reviews of the previous models and the explanations of the testing by people who know much more than I do. Thank you very much Home Theater Shack Forums! I think it's a good choice. But for the rest of the speakers.....i don't know yet


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

The more I read about the new 15, the more I like it. I think it looks like an awesome Subwoofer and I hope it is the one Purchased.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

